
Ask HN: Whenever flying cars are mentioned is it a weak grab at publicity? - ge96
In many old sci Fi movies it seems like it is about this time in &quot;the future&quot; that we have flying cars buzzing about. But there&#x27;s never any real explanation of how they&#x27;ll fly, safety, integrating into &quot;airway regulation&quot;.<p>So with the whole &quot;Uber flying cars&quot; thing what&#x27;s the reality on that?<p>Lately it&#x27;s been &quot;We&#x27;ll make car-sized drones!&quot; Just bigger engines&#x2F;motors!<p>It&#x27;s like that sleek-red, ducted fan &quot;flying car&quot; attempt back then.<p>Now we&#x27;re trying to make electric vehicles and the problem becomes batteries. Unlike gasoline, batteries don&#x27;t decrease in weight and maintain the same power output.<p>So, how realistic are flying cars anytime soon.<p>I suppose a VTOL aircraft is a possible solution.
======
LarryMade2
I dunno lately I've been seeing some actually flying demos (many in mock-up
form) but its better than some static concept model. The drone/car concept
looks interesting (lots of smaller fans instead of huge rotors/ducted fans). I
think it provides better control (a big factor for layman pilots) though it
may loose on efficiency.

Seems more active now than has been in the past decades...

